# Cleveland area photographer?



## PTJeff (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone live in the Clevelan area that could help me take some pictures to post.  I have not yet sold enough to buy a camera.  Plus i really don't know what i'm doing (eg. white balance?)


----------

